# Nimi 2/10/14



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Hit nimi today first ramp on christman road 10 foot of water all on waxworms


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a nice catch. Well done!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going Saturday to nimi anyone going?? Never really fished it with any luck!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Im gonna hit again tomorrow unless i have jury duty...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've get mixed feelings about this post. Umm..... C-5 is way better!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

C5 is a joke its only good until the weeds die.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm just messing with you I spent all weekend in that spot, but where are u hiding the crappie?? I caught a perch the size of a small repala..


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice catch bobberbucket! What time of the day were you fishing? Structure, weeds or just hit 10 fow and they were there?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I was fishing some humps with deep drop off behind me some weeds were near by i could see them on the fish finder but none in my holes i fished from 1030 am until 400pm most of the fish hit on the dead stick


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> I'm just messing with you I spent all weekend in that spot, but where are u hiding the crappie?? I caught a perch the size of a small repala..


Surprisingly i did not catch a single crappie or bass which is unusual for where i was fishing.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Dead stick was hot on day and cold the next, how did you rig yours?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> Dead stick was hot on day and cold the next, how did you rig yours?


I rigged two pinmins about 18" apart fished the bottom one about 3" off the bottom






caught these 2 dinks at the same time


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Been wanting to hit nimi soon. My buddy gave it a try the other night in 15 FOW. NOTHING. I killed the crappie there from a boat last december. Guess it seems like you just got to get out and roll the dice and be as mobile as possible to stay on the fish no matter where yuh are. It'll drive yuh crazy sometimes but it's a hell of a better time than work or being couped up inside all winter!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Been wanting to hit nimi soon. My buddy gave it a try the other night in 15 FOW. NOTHING. I killed the crappie there from a boat last december. Guess it seems like you just got to get out and roll the dice and be as mobile as possible to stay on the fish no matter where yuh are. It'll drive yuh crazy sometimes but it's a hell of a better time than work or being couped up inside all winter!


Thats for sure! I was at nimi 3 other times this year and got skunked not even a bite. If i get out tomorrow it wont be till late afternoon I'm stuck doing jury duty...


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> Thats for sure! I was at nimi 3 other times this year and got skunked not even a bite. If i get out tomorrow it wont be till late afternoon I'm stuck doing jury duty...


YUCK! Well good luck bobberbucket. Keep us posted. Hopefully it'll start getting more consistant here soon. Since I moved to Mantua, haven't had many opportunities to get to Nimi. My girlfriend loves the night bite crappie fishin there but now I'm only 10 min from Ladue. Decisions! Nimi is just a haul now so I want to strike when the action is hot. Hoping to still get out there soon. You know if the bay over by the bridge near Eddie's is open water or froze up?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> YUCK! Well good luck bobberbucket. Keep us posted. Hopefully it'll start getting more consistant here soon. Since I moved to Mantua, haven't had many opportunities to get to Nimi. My girlfriend loves the night bite crappie fishin there but now I'm only 10 min from Ladue. Decisions! Nimi is just a haul now so I want to strike when the action is hot. Hoping to still get out there soon. You know if the bay over by the bridge near Eddie's is open water or froze up?


 im pretty sure the bridge by eddies is froze up


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It's frozen but I have no idea how thick the ice is.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

After looking at the map and finding some success on the humps there's another area by the dam that looks like humpfest. Like to try it Saturday.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> After looking at the map and finding some success on the humps there's another area by the dam that looks like humpfest. Like to try it Saturday.


Yea theres lots of humps down there..i got skunked there a few weeks ago but it might be good now


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Im done with jury duty I'm headed back to nimi here shortly Will post report!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Beware of the girlie guys bobberbucket!!!

I had one sizing me up and pull right next to me Saturday in the C-5 parking lot. No one else was parked in the lot. I stopped to make a few phone calls and in she pulls. 
I pointed my phone right at him and started taking pictures and off she went.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Lewzer said:


> Beware of the girlie guys bobberbucket!!!
> 
> I had one sizing me up and pull right next to me Saturday in the C-5 parking lot. No one else was parked in the lot. I stopped to make a few phone calls and in she pulls.
> I pointed my phone right at him and started taking pictures and off she went.


yeah, I heard that about nimi , but it seems policed pretty well?? I've seen rangers out there everytime I've been to nimi. Maybe their like the guy in wild hogs the policeman that wakes um up at their campsite.. LOL!!! " the only crime I see, is you didn't wait for me" lololol!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well it was not near as good as yesterday a few perch and a couple gills lots of marks not many takers..


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Beware of the girlie guys bobberbucket!!!
> 
> I had one sizing me up and pull right next to me Saturday in the C-5 parking lot. No one else was parked in the lot. I stopped to make a few phone calls and in she pulls.
> I pointed my phone right at him and started taking pictures and off she went.


Haha! There was one of those creeping around the parking lot when i got there lol!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

good lord, what's this world coming to. That's why I practice my 2nd ammendment constitutional right lol. I never had ANY problems while fishin, even when I was younger I'd cast off the rocks for eyes at 72nd st cleveland till the sun came up and NEVER had a problem. I know every time I've been out to nimi off the bridge near Eddies the ranger potrols it on the reg. Real cool guy. Told me some crazy stories of what some guys have done to hide under sized crappie lol unbelieveable.


----------



## Amac (Jan 28, 2014)

Any more updates on Mimi? Anyone get into the perch or crappie yet?


----------

